# yellow cfl light bulb for my dark room



## zo76 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is this CFL yellow light bulb safe to use in my dark room? I Just want to be on the safe side. It dosen't say anything about being uv safe. It saids its a bug light.


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

It's what I use with no Problems


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

I used one of those before with no problem

I broke mine and replaced it with a red "party bulb" which also works...


----------



## dlwheeler (Apr 26, 2011)

Would the yellow curly-fry style bug light be the same?


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

That smooth one has a curly or looped element in it. The smooth cover might have the yellow tint.

Pitman Graphics
T-Shirt Printing by Pitman Graphics


----------



## Mtwhitney (Jan 18, 2012)

Check this site out for the covers that go over your 48" fluorescent bulbs. These work great and they are cheaper then screen printing supply stores.

McMaster-Carr

Part# 1626K45


----------



## dhoffroad (Oct 21, 2010)

same here those are the same ones i have in my dark room and have no problems


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a curly one that the glass is tinted--but I'm saving my pennies for the UV filters for a couple of real shop lights. 

Not enough light in the screen room==increased chance of crappy screens


----------



## ArnarClothing (Oct 10, 2012)

Did you purchase this online, or in a store? I was thinking about checking out to see if Walmart has any in store, or if I'd have to wait a few days for these to ship.

Josh


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 16, 2010)

The ones at Wally World will work fine. I've had the same one on in my garage/shop for over two years. It never goes off and I always have light in there.


----------



## LVrelentlesswear (Feb 7, 2013)

The sell them at Lowes


Sent from Galaxy Note II using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I used all the yellow bulbs and light covers. I use photopolymer emulsion and is very sensitive. I have 6 4 ft florecent bulbs in the shop and the last 6 month haven't even worried about the yellow lights I just leave my shop lights on. They do not put out enough UV light to even worry about. A few days ago I pulled out a screen and left it out in shop all day. I thought it would be screwed. Exposed at normal time and washed out just fine.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

I used to switch to the yellow bulbs as I have only on fixture and my washout room is the laundry room as well. But I started getting lazy and stopped changing it. I have not had a single messed up screen with incandescent or floresent light. I use Chromablue which it super sensitive. Just stay away from the sun!!!!!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

